# Fisher Valve Body



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an old style Fisher plow. I think I need a new valve body that sits on the inner fender.. Are there any aftermarket ones Over $300 from dealer??


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Try www.grainger.com 
You need a 2 spool valve. It won't be exactly like original but it should be cheaper. You could also go to ebay. -Philliip


----------



## Pusher Joe (Nov 30, 2005)

*are you shure?*



SteveR said:


> I have an old style Fisher plow. I think I need a new valve body that sits on the inner fender.. Are there any aftermarket ones Over $300 from dealer??


I had a problem with mine and it was not valve body.My plow did not turn
the problem was my couplers did not open or connect properly.


----------



## dodgedump (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you have a pic of the valve body you can post. Thanks


----------

